# New Years Resolutions



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I can't believe this year is over!
I was thinking of my resolutions for the coming year.
I think What I want to do the most is simplify my life. Slow down a little.
We always seem to be on the go. And when it is all over what do you really remember? the little things. It's not what you've got,But rather what you do with what you have.
For me so far the best part of the holidays has been lighting the Menorah with my family and playing a board game called don't make me laugh,Simple things.I want to spend more time with my family and friends,That's where the best memories come from.
cc


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

This year I'm finally going to get a regular exercise schedule. Or I'm never going to hear the end of it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'd like to try to do something different with my career. I really mean it this time.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Resolutions, always make them but do we keep them…

I would like to eat less meat. I don't want to become vegetarian, I like poultry too much. Plus I wouldn't like to say I would give up something completely. A little less meat and a bit more fish, veggies and fruits, that would be good.

If I make only one resolution maybe it will be easier to keep.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

I also never make resolutions. I do not remember them after I make them.... but I live my life as good as I can make it. 

If I did make a resolution this New Year it would to be work less and spend more QT with my family and friends. 

But the reality is ... less work .....HAHAHAHAHA.... not in this field! Good thing I have great family and friends who understand my field.

D. Lee


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am in line with Mofo1 in terms of patience. I am also going to make a resolution to spend more time enjoying life. Like they say, you never see someone on their death bed say "oh wish I would spent more time at the office". Family, friends, and more time for going to the theatre, and great restaurants.

I am also making a resolution to see the Cafe grow to 2000+ members.









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

mofo1, I also agree with you. I have been sober for one year and seven months. And the way things are going now, I really believe I can enjoy my life today. Things don't always go the way I plan and sometimes I regret the way I act in the kitchen to the help, but they know it's for the best. My time on this earth is limited and I have so much to learn and so much to see, that I can't slow down. I don't really care about "getting to the top". All I really want is for people to know I existed And remember my name. I will not rest ,until then.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

visit the dentist - SOB


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My first resolution is to continue losing weight. The second is to learn how to make wonderful cakes and other goodies with my KA mixer. (Sound contradictory? I love a challenge!) The third is to buy my second Global knife. All this acquisition is in the name of my ultimate resolution: to entertain more! Happy 2001, everyone.


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

Keep in mind...life is a journey, not a destination. Laugh often and love much. I guess my resolution is to try to live each day by the Desiderata. (I know, it's cliche but it works for me.) Happy New Year to everyone here. This is a special place for me and I love reading the input from all the professional and intelligent people. Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My resolution for the new year is to deal with the unresolved issues from past years.....Lawyers,Accts etc..... 
Find a kitchen/classroom of my very own...
Plan a trip and hang out in France.
Actually go to a convention /conference or two.
Laugh with my children.
Trust enough to love with abandon 
Remember what I do best.....and do it.
Happy New Year!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm gonna gain weight this year...Just to be different.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Welcome pay-s-tree_guy, to cheftalk. I hope you'll good luck going back.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 01-04-2001).]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sure thing!

Come to the party, and we can make total slobs of ourselves, while everyone else tries to lose weight.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

By the way, I'm just joking, so don't anyone take this seriously, if you are trying to lose weight, good luck.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

A joke??? And I was doing so well.... already gained two pounds.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sisi, Very funny








cc


----------

